# Fly Box Give-Away(Pics Added)



## Paymaster (Apr 24, 2011)

Time to do another one. It will be filled with trout flies,drys , nymphs,soft hackles and streamers. All you need to do is post in this thread before Mother's Day at 7pm to enter.I will draw someones name after 7pm Mother's Day.All flies were tied by me and most done in the last couple days.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm in! Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Apr 24, 2011)

*Fly Box Give Away*

Throw my name in the hat!
Thanks Paymaster!

Mr. Fishunt


----------



## roperdoc (Apr 24, 2011)

Put me in, too!
Thanks.


----------



## Shug (Apr 24, 2011)

Put me in please. Thanks


----------



## dognducks (Apr 24, 2011)

Put me in also.

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## xs5875 (Apr 24, 2011)

Entered!!


----------



## BradMyers (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Paymaster, please put my name in the hat too.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Apr 24, 2011)

Please put my name in the hat too.


----------



## Golden BB (Apr 24, 2011)

Count me in and thanks for the chance.


----------



## VisionCasting (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow! Would love to win it.  Please include me.


----------



## wharfrat (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the generosity!  I'm in.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 24, 2011)

Please add me - thanks!


----------



## rifleroom (Apr 24, 2011)

thanks. I'm in!


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Apr 24, 2011)

Add me too please! Thanks for the opportunity, anyone should be honored to fish with such fine flies.


----------



## jigman29 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes sir thanks a lot.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 24, 2011)

Aren't you spamming the forums?



Put me down too.


----------



## yaknfish (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd like in that hat, please.
Thanks, Paymaster.


----------



## donald-f (Apr 24, 2011)

Please accept my entry in this drawing. I love to fly fish and could use the lures. Thank you


----------



## killswitch (Apr 24, 2011)

I would like an entry............thanks.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 24, 2011)

Throw my name in the hat please,, thank you sir


----------



## Old_Dirt (Apr 24, 2011)

Fingers crossed


----------



## mattech (Apr 24, 2011)

Throw me in! Thanks!


----------



## MadDawg51 (Apr 24, 2011)

While I was fishing yesterday, I was talking about your tying abilities.  I'd like to have a few examples to show - or feed the tulip poplars.  Thanks for your generosity.  I'm in.


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 24, 2011)

I am in, and thankful for your generosity!


----------



## jh1231 (Apr 24, 2011)

I aint ever fly fished but i think i may try if i win.  

Good Luck To everyone!!


----------



## Toxic (Apr 24, 2011)

Had to get in this one


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm in, thanks, Paymaster!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ah heck, throw my name in the hat as well...maybe I'll take up fly fishing too!     Thanks David


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 25, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## RPM (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks!
I'm in.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 25, 2011)

Please add me to that list.  Can always use more flies.


----------



## williamt (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you and please enter my name also.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice of you to do David. Toss my name in the hat. Who knows maybe I'll get lucky and have something to cast that doesn't look like creatures from a lost in space movie..


----------



## turkey foot (Apr 25, 2011)

Put me in, thanks


----------



## godzilla (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm in!!!
Thanks


----------



## yelper43 (Apr 25, 2011)

Throw my name in the hat....Thanks!


----------



## dmiles (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Paymaster, I'm in


----------



## Limitless (Apr 25, 2011)

Put me in please.  I really have only fished salt with fly, but since I live about 1/4 mile from the Hootch, I need to learn river fishing for trout et al.   Nice thing you're doing!


----------



## jbrooker (Apr 25, 2011)

Add me in too.

jbrooker


----------



## nkbigdog (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Paymaster!

Sounds like you are paying it forward.  Your stand up in my book thanks.  It nice to see people pleasing others just doing a good thing.


----------



## Dean (Apr 25, 2011)

*Please include me as well*

thanks!


----------



## wooddog (Apr 25, 2011)

Count me in please. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the chance ...


----------



## badkarma (Apr 25, 2011)

Preciate the opportunity.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks again PM! I'm in...........


----------



## brokenskeg (Apr 25, 2011)

What a very generous gesture . Please put me in . Thank you .


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (Apr 25, 2011)

I would like my name in the drawing also. Thank you for your generosity, well done.


----------



## fatboy84 (Apr 25, 2011)

One of these days I'm gonne win one of your fly packs...

Put me in Paymaster


----------



## Huntervationist (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity Pay!!!!!!! please throw my hat in this ring!!!!


----------



## RBaldree (Apr 25, 2011)

*fly box*

Please put my name in the hat!  

Robert Baldree


----------



## policehorse1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Throw my name in the hat as well. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## papagil (Apr 25, 2011)

Please add my name to the hat


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm in ! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Jblcope (Apr 25, 2011)

Count me in. Thanks Paymaster!


----------



## eneikirk01 (Apr 25, 2011)

Please add me to that list! Also is there anyone on here that teaches how to tie flies?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Enter me please. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## donblfihu (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you I'll try again


----------



## biker13 (Apr 25, 2011)

Could you enter my name in the drawing?Thanks


----------



## ccookou812 (Apr 25, 2011)

absolutely include my name too


----------



## Mojo^ (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm in. Thank you for the kind offer.


----------



## easton33 (Apr 25, 2011)

Throw my name in please..   Thank you Paymaster


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 25, 2011)

Toss my name in the hat too... thank you sir


----------



## fredw (Apr 25, 2011)

David, thanks for the generosity.  I'd like to be included.


----------



## Jayin J (Apr 25, 2011)

Jayin J ,  please...


----------



## aubie (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm in, Paymaster!  Could you also throw in some smoked beef brisket for the winner?

On a serious note...thanks for doing this.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks, throw my name in the hat.


----------



## hunter63john (Apr 25, 2011)

Please add my name!  Thanks for the generosity!


----------



## golffreak (Apr 25, 2011)

Count me in please, and thanks for your generosity.


----------



## Boar Hog (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow! That sounds like a great addition to anyone's tackle box, put me in please!


----------



## greasemonkey1313 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would love a chance to win some of those majic flies. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Rev.432 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the chance to get some good fly's.
put me in the drawing please.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Apr 25, 2011)

thanks, im in, rodney


----------



## Rev.432 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for a chance to get some good fly's.
Please enter me in the drawing.


----------



## jman9977 (Apr 25, 2011)

Put me in too. And thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Apr 25, 2011)

Very generous indeed Paymaster. I've seen some of your flies sir, quite the artist! I'd also like for my name included. Maybe this kid can finally tie into some real fish with real flies!


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Apr 25, 2011)

Paymaster, please add me to the list.


----------



## DFB (Apr 25, 2011)

IF you got room for one more, toss me in too, I do like the flys you tie.  Thanks for your generosity David, I wish I had the time and your talent.


----------



## dannyoneal68 (Apr 25, 2011)

Add me too.


----------



## gobbler getter (Apr 25, 2011)

put me in too.thankyou Paymaster


----------



## steve campbell (Apr 25, 2011)

Please put my name in the hat ...thanks


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 25, 2011)

Cool, I like flies.


----------



## benbill (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for the chance.  I am going to buy my first saltwater fly rod combo this spring, so what a great way to start learning the art of fly fishing the flats.


----------



## big A 235 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm in.  Thanks,


----------



## 73fordxlt (Apr 25, 2011)

Count me in! Thanks!


----------



## Cremator (Apr 26, 2011)

*fly box*

I,m in. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 26, 2011)

Please add me to the list.

Thanks!


----------



## ngoodson (Apr 26, 2011)

Count me in....and thanks!!!!


----------



## applejuice (Apr 26, 2011)

Sweet
Add mine to the hat as well please.
Good Luck to everybody


----------



## Papa Steve (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey Paymaster, That BBQ plate looks tasty on your avtar.
Thanks for the chance at winning the fly box.


----------



## ADB (Apr 26, 2011)

Count me in and I hope I win !!!!!


----------



## Tikki (Apr 26, 2011)

If the hat's not full, drop my name in please!!

Thanks!


----------



## koakid (Apr 26, 2011)

thanks add me in.


----------



## EpGolfer (Apr 26, 2011)

Enter Me Please! Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Alan D. (Apr 26, 2011)

Add me to this drawing please! thanks paymaster!


----------



## SASS249 (Apr 27, 2011)

me too


----------



## timgarside (Apr 27, 2011)

Please add me to the list.


----------



## rlshunter (Apr 27, 2011)

Throw my name in the hat please.


----------



## jimmellow (Apr 27, 2011)

please add me for the drawing.


----------



## duckbill (Apr 27, 2011)

Sign me up!


----------



## bronco611 (Apr 28, 2011)

throw me in the hat also.


----------



## CAL90 (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome : count me in
Thanks


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 28, 2011)

One more please


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 28, 2011)

All Y'all have been added to the hat! Pics are added to first post. Plenty of time left to join the drawing.


----------



## Cy Grajcar (Apr 28, 2011)

entered


----------



## bowman13 (Apr 28, 2011)

Im in, Thanks


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2011)

Give me a shot, please.....thank ya sir!!!


----------



## The Foreigner (Apr 28, 2011)

Would be churlish not to enter - thanks for your generosity!

Foreigner


----------



## DeanH (Apr 28, 2011)

Please add me to the list. Thank You Paymaster


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 28, 2011)

Deal me in, thanks Paymaster.


----------



## GABowhuntr (Apr 28, 2011)

*Fly Box Giveaway*

Please throw my name in the hat - this is a most generous gesture - Thanks!


----------



## blocky (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll take a chance on that!


----------



## Danny Roberts (Apr 28, 2011)

*Fly Box Giveaway*

Some great looking bugs you have made.  Someone will surely be blessed.


----------



## G Duck (Apr 28, 2011)

Please throw my name in also. Thanks for the chance. What a great gesture!!!!


----------



## bigdharris (Apr 28, 2011)

im in tooo


----------



## Whiteeagle (Apr 28, 2011)

Paymaster, add me to the list. Good lookin' flies! Man could I ever use them!


----------



## yelper43 (Apr 29, 2011)

That is a very nice gift to anyone! My dad used to laugh at me because I spent 80 bucks on a baitcaster and med heavy bass fishing combo and used it a few times but mostly I would go to the pond and use it as a fly rod. My goal during that summer was 100 fish before i left the pond and I actually caught my limit a few times. Most were not enough to grease a skillet but a fish was a fish 25 years ago.


----------



## WinMag.300 (Apr 29, 2011)

count me in!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Apr 29, 2011)

Put me in the hat as well. Thanks!


----------



## The Native Way (Apr 29, 2011)

put my name in the hat please!


----------



## tah1982 (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm in!!

Thanks 
tah


----------



## serving1Lord (Apr 29, 2011)

Add me in please. Thanks


----------



## lilturkeyhunter70 (Apr 30, 2011)

please add me thank you!!


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Apr 30, 2011)

throw my name in as well thx paymaster


----------



## lswoody (Apr 30, 2011)

Put my name in. Those are some cool looking flies!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 30, 2011)

What the heck, throw me in there too. Very Generous of you to do this for some lucky person!


----------



## GMC Triton (May 1, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## yarbrough (May 1, 2011)

Please add me in there too
Thanks


----------



## dmiles (May 3, 2011)

Thanks, count me in


----------



## mixedbag (May 3, 2011)

Please add my name, and Thank You.


----------



## Underwatercolors (May 3, 2011)

Please add me to the list.  Thanks


----------



## CORNFED500 (May 3, 2011)

wow great looking flies i would love to be a part in this


----------



## Paymaster (May 4, 2011)

All are added to the hat. Few days left to get in on the drawing.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (May 4, 2011)

I'm in i'm in i'm in !!!(please!!) thanks!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks....Count me in.


----------



## i_fish (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful box. Count me in.

Thanks,
i_fish


----------



## Gumswamp (May 4, 2011)

Please count me in.  A very nice gesture indeed from a nice fellow.


----------



## Bhrama (May 4, 2011)

Enter me in the contest Mr. Fly Tyin Mod!


----------



## jbi1104 (May 4, 2011)

In.


----------



## bearhunter75 (May 6, 2011)

im in too
Thanks alot


----------



## Paymaster (May 6, 2011)

Just a couple more days!


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 6, 2011)

Add me as well - thank you.


----------



## Paymaster (May 8, 2011)

Few more hours left.


----------



## Paymaster (May 8, 2011)

And the winner is..................


bearhunter75

By the way,I don't what is happening with the time stamp on my posts but it is 7:05 pm.


----------



## turkey foot (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for all you did.


----------



## bearhunter75 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks alot man. I love that box. Cant wait to use it


----------



## biker13 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the chance to win a great prize.Congrats Bear


----------



## ted_BSR (May 9, 2011)

Are those flys gonna work on bears?

Really though, congrats, and thanks to paymaster for his generosity!


----------



## serving1Lord (May 15, 2011)

Thank you Paymaster for the opportunity. Very generous, God bless you.


----------

